# DIY UV Sterilizer



## beckjohnp2000 (Dec 4, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone has heard of anyone making a UV Sterilizer themselves. Possibly using PVC piping and UV LED's.


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

UV LED's make for cool blacklighting effects, but I am not aware of any UV LED's producing light in the proper spectrum for antimicrobial effects. They're working on it, though, and when they do manufacture one in the proper spectrum, it will revolutionize the sterilization industry since fluorescent UV bulbs are so expensive and have such short lives. A UV LED bulb could have a life exceeding 50,000-100,000 hours.
As far as making a DIY UVS with a fluorescent bulb - it is doable. First step is finding a cheap source of UV bulbs and wiring up a ballast. That's easy. 
I'm not sure PVC will stand up to Ultraviolet degradation. You might need to find UV protected PVC. Then the issue of what clear tube to use to stand between the bulb and the water. Polycarbonate will degrade and crack too quickly. Most UV sterilizers on the market use a quartz sleeve, which might be pretty hard to find for a DIY project.
I guess its doable but I've never bothered to try due to intimidation by the material selection problem.


----------



## scoach1999 (Mar 20, 2004)

I've experimented with exposing UV light in close proximity to both acrylic and polycarbonate. The acrylic fogged and started developing micro-networks of cracks -- like accelerated aging, as though cheap plastic was left out in the sun. The polycarbonate sheet in my test held up like a champ showing no outward signs of deterioration during the test time (about a week at 12 hours a day exposure).

I didn't have any way to measure what kinds of possible chemical seapage might occur into water when UV light is in close proximity to acrylic or polycaronate used for aquarium tanks.

Earnest Steve


----------



## cich (Aug 5, 2003)

If it's that damaging, I'd say it'd have an impact on baccteria populations at least somewhat...


----------



## scoach1999 (Mar 20, 2004)

Ought to do, but if the tank is properly balanced and maintained (meaning fresh water, and planted, etc.) then UV augmentation for bacteria control should not be required for a healthy tank.

Earnst Steve


----------



## Rikko (Jan 24, 2004)

Just out of curiousity, what sort of wavelength are we looking for in order to nuke your average algae blooms/parasites?
All the LED sellers on ebay give the precise wavelength the LEDs perform in - might be fun to keep checking back and see if they start to vary.


----------



## Daemonfly (Oct 1, 2003)

I've _personally_ not seen any UV LEDs in the correct wavelength to use as UV sterilizers. I have seen 9w UV PC bulbs available in PetSmart's pond section. You could use these to DIY, but you'd still have to make sure you use materials that won't be degraded by the UV. Just this part alone would probably make the cost close to, if not more, than just buying one of the commercial 9W ones for ~$70-$80


----------



## scoach1999 (Mar 20, 2004)

Or shop eBay for perhaps half as much.

Earnest Steve


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

200-300nm is the general range for antibacterial effectivity in UV Sterlizers, but it is most effective at around 260nm. Just because the UV light is enough to degrade plastic like acrylic, do not assume it is an effective anti-microbe wavelength.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm going to pull up this old thread 
How about making a sterilizer with these bulbs?
http://www.1000bulbs.com/Ultraviolet-Germicidal/

the trick is to make it water proof.. Maybe do it like those inline DIY heaters using the Heyco plug?


----------



## tzen (Dec 31, 2008)

You can get replacement quartz sleeves like this:









for about $25.

The bulbs are about $20-40.

Who doesn't have an extra ballast lying around? Otherwise they are $20 or so.

So you could build your own for... probably $20-40 less then you would pay for a new one.

BTW, gemicidal LEDs still seem to be on the development board.


----------

